# safeguard must lost a lot of biz in MN



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

I see BLm, and 5bros everywhere.. i dont see stupidguard white stickers anymore.. could it be they suck!!! any word.. I want to dance! :vs_cool:


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

Does it really matter?
BLM and 5 Bros is better?:vs_worry:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

RichR said:


> Does it really matter?
> BLM and 5 Bros is better?:vs_worry:


maybe not, but 1 out of 3 is a start, right?


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*it does*

I would rather see those 2 that ****-stain have it.. lol..


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

Can you believe that yesterday I just got a back charge from safe$hit from 2012 for doing a winterization that "wasn't authorized" by the client....Are they kidding? I wonder what they would have done if I DIDN'T winterize (wint WAS on the work order). What a F+++** up company. 
How do they think I'll pay this ridiculous chargeback when I haven't worked for them for years..


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

garylaps said:


> How do they think I'll pay this ridiculous chargeback when I haven't worked for them for years..


If you had direct deposit, make sure that you rescind that so they can't reverse the fee.


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*charge back*

Did the house sit vacnt for all them years? is it just the wint charge they charge you or some bull **** they are trying to make you pay?


Iim in MN also.. might have meet you once not sure.. I couldnt stand cassandraa.. she is the sh it stuck between my shoes groves..:vs_whistle:


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

G 3 said:


> If you had direct deposit, make sure that you rescind that so they can't reverse the fee.


 
Per two separate bank managers I spoke with. They can not withdraw funds, only deposit.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

They charged me for doing TWO wints... ($105.00)..............???? I haven't bothered to dig up paperwork as I don't give a $hit, and talking about chargebacks, I got a call today from 5 chumps to PLEASE PLEASE do a snow removal here. Then within an hour they sent me a no charge order for a outlet cover missed in a garage. :vs_laugh:
I haven't had ANY correspondence with them for two years!!! What's with all this attn. I haven't done any PPR work for over 6 months....I haven't heard anything for years from either Co. 

Goes to show, this business will shadow you for YEARS :vs_sad:


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol I got a chargeback from MC* for 20+ missing outlet covers from 2011 (before we quit). The painter didn't install the covers after they were done  I laughed this off UNTIL I had a collection company call and threaten to put a negative report on my credit then the gloves came off. 

These companies are digging for gold hard!


----------

